# 1448 grizzly tiller recommendation



## carpenter (Jun 26, 2018)

I have a 1448 grizzly with a great running 15 hp Johnson, plenty of horse power when I am by myself, but, I weigh 250 and my fishing partner weighs 240, not enough horse for the two of us.Boat is rated for 25 hp, but I want enough power for the two of us to get off the lake in case of emergency. 25-30-35-40? I prefer 2 stroke motors, suggestions? Thanks,carpenter.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jun 26, 2018)

Find yourself a 25 Mercury sea-pro ( which is actually a tohatsu) or a 30hp.. I have the 30hp version and it's been flawless in 6 years of ownership. It's not as refined or as quiet as a four stroke, but at 120lbs, you get 25hp for 9.9 weight.

I reckon you could make the 25 a 30 by changing the carb.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bateman (Jun 26, 2018)

If you want to stick to the recommended rating, a 25hp Yamaha will scoot that thing. I had the 2cylinder ESH version. 32mph on a 12 pitch and it could have taken a 13 easily. With me, my girl and two dogs I was around the same weight and it would do 25mph. 

If you can find the 3 cylinder version Yamaha 25hp even better. Very smooth engine with better displacement and torque. 

All that being said, I run a big Mercury and love it too. It's over powered and jumps out of the water and does 45mph on a baby prop.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jun 26, 2018)

Tough to beat a johnyrude 25 if you are interested in an older motor. I run a 1983 35hp (same motor as 25) and its dependable. If you want newer, the etec is a great motor. No matter what you get whether 2 stroke or 4, a 25 will push that boat fully loaded. I had a 1448 with 3/4 plywood decks and a big fat fishing buddy plus my 220 and a 25 Evinrude planed it easy. If you go newer 4 stroke, you might want to consider a 20 for both weight and cost. 20 hp tohatsu is getting good reviews. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotodd (Jun 27, 2018)

Go find you a 40, and put 25 stickers on it like many of the duck hunters out here do.

The old 2 stroke stuff is dieing off-slowly. 

The 3 cyl 25hp Yamaha's are good motors, but I've never seen one (stock) that was any faster than the twin cylinder/twin carb version. All right around 29mph with a 11 1/4" prop at a shade over 6000 RPM (which 6000 is max). I still have a basically brand new 3 cylinder 25 (25MSHV3) Yamaha sitting in my shed that I will throw on the boat about once a year to get it out of my system. Believe it or not, it's not any faster than the 4 stroke 25 that is normally on it. 29mph at 6000 for both motors. BUT.....where the 3 cylinder shines is aftermarket. It's not hard to make 80hp out of one; but reliability goes down hill. People will argue that but it's absolutely true. When you start modifying, you're basically going to find yourself fiddling with it a lot more...small adjustments for weather changes, etc.

The new 25hp Yamaha is a little faster than the previous ones, and it accelerates better. Worth mentioning.

People say that the ETEC's are fast. Might be but they're still 160 lbs+. Why build a 2 stroke that is more complex, costs more, and weighs more than a 4 stroke? I'll never understand that.

Seapro's are 3 cylinder 25's.....the boat racers and duck hunters want them, and for that reason, they're a little tougher to find.

Johnson/Evinrude...have run many of them, have not been impressed with a one of them. To me, it's either Yamaha or Tohatsu and since I have two Yamaha's and am a dealer for them, I prefer 'em. Oh, and sorta like the maytag repairman...when a Yamaha leaves, the only time I ever see it again is for an oil change if the owner doesn't want to do it.


----------



## Bateman (Jun 27, 2018)

Turbo Todd is speaking some truth. 

I can't imagine going back to a 25hp haha. Most people will say 30mph is plenty fast and although I completely disagree, the ability to do 30mph at half throttle is great. 

I have a 50hp Merc on my 1448. 2 stroke, 3 cylinder, 59 cubic inches. I would highly recommend the 40, 50, and 60 which are all the same with the exception of carbs. 

I do love a Yamaha though and would have no problems hanging on to a 40 or 50 Yamaha.


----------



## carpenter (Jun 27, 2018)

I would like to have plenty of power,so I am going to go 35- 40 hp. I am thinking Tohatsu. Thanks for the replies! Time to go shopping! carpenter.


----------



## Bateman (Jun 27, 2018)

I see you are in MO, but just a heads up, Backwoods Landing here in Huntsville, AL is the largest dealer of Tohatsu outboards as well as WeldBilt boats. If you looking for a new TLDI they might be worth the drive. 

I would love the better fuel efficiency myself, but I don't like the thought of air compressors leaving me stranded. Merc or Yamaha are my choice when it comes to mid range OB's. I'm going to stick with that story at least, because I can't afford to even look at the price tag on a new one :lol:


----------



## carpenter (Jun 27, 2018)

I am sure a used motor is in my future, I can't justify the difference in price between new and used. It will take me some time to find the right motor. Not opposed to Yamaha or Merc, I just want plenty of power and reliability. Thanks.


----------



## Bateman (Jun 27, 2018)

No problem. I agree on the used versus new price. I'm not completely sure about the Tohatsu so if I'm wrong hopefully someone can correct me, but the Tohatsu and Yamaha 40's and 50's are 40 something cubic inches I think where as the Merc 40/50/60 are 59 cubic inches. A 50hp makes 50hp regardless of make, but I do know the Merc with larger displacement has more torque than any 50 or 60 I've ridden in and that is exactly what you need with two cornbread fed guys and heavy gear in a boat.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jul 9, 2018)

Good luck carpenter!

I have a 1648 Alumacraft flat bottom with a 15hp Johnson which I plan to upgrade soon as well. I had the 9.9 tuned to a 15hp for a local 10hp restricted lake. They dammed up another local creek a few years back to create a second water source and are finally about to open it to the public and it has a 25hp limit. Ive heard they plan to increase the old lake to 25hp as well. The 15hp has served me well but its not enough motor to fish the bigger bodies of water or make real long runs. I'd like to get a newer 4stroke for the fuel economy and quietness but probably out of the budget.

Let us know what you end up with.


----------

